# Lace of Spades Pullover knit pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lace of Spades Pullover knit pattern

in sized to fit Women's
X-Small(Small,Medium,Large,1X,2X)

http://creativeyarnsource.com/Lace%20of%20Spades%20Pullover.pdf

Enjoy


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

OMG it's beautiful - the sweater and the color.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful design, color and knitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful -thanks for sharing. I've must learn how to crochet to do the neck edge!


----------



## marosa9-1-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

so cute! thank you!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful and gorgeous color


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

That is just beautiful. What Knitting. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

That is just beautiful. What Knitting. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Very, very nice... Love the colour, downloaded .


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

A perfect top for summer. Beautiful design, wonderful color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you. It's so pretty.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! That's very pretty! So feminine and in the perfect color!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Gorgeous! Downloaded. Thank you very much! Love the color and the lacy drape.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for showing and sharing your gorgeous work. It is now on my to-do list. It is # 107 in line.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> Thank you so much for showing and sharing your gorgeous work. It is now on my to-do list. It is # 107 in line.


I didn't make the sweater posted, that was the picture shown with the pattern.

When I post a link to a pattern I like to show a picture so others can see what the patten looks like before they go to download it. I know many don't post a picture, but this is just my way of posting when I share a link to a pattern I think others will enjoy making.

Happy knitting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that pattern. I also love when posters add a picture and the link to a pattern. Thank you.
The designs looks like upside down hearts to me. Hm, wonder how much work it be to work the pattern upside down. It seems I can never work a pattern as written.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I didn't make the sweater posted, that was the picture shown with the pattern.
> 
> When I post a link to a pattern I like to show a picture so others can see what the patten looks like before they go to download it. I know many don't post a picture, but this is just my way of posting when I share a link to a pattern I think others will enjoy making.
> 
> Happy knitting.


Very thoughtful of you. Thanks again.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovely!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lovely pattern - thank you


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I love it! This is just what I've been looking for. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

When I go to that link, it shows the sweater and the chart, but no other instructions. Is it just me or did anyone else have this?


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> When I go to that link, it shows the sweater and the chart, but no other instructions. Is it just me or did anyone else have this?


Same with me.
I had to download and save the pattern first.
Then I could view/read it.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

That's so pretty. Thank you...I think...my list of "I HAVE to have this" is growing faster than I can knit.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Same with me.
> I had to download and save the pattern first.
> Then I could view/read it.


I don't know why there you had a problem, I just went to the link and it opened the pattern in a PDF file.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I don't know why there you had a problem, I just went to the link and it opened the pattern in a PDF file.


It may be part of my browser update.
Won't let me "preview" the pattern before downloading. Just shows what other poster stated.
But yet I can with other patterns.
Might be something not compatible or allowed between my computer and theirs.

Anyways ... all is good. I have it now. 
When all else fails ... download first! :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you. Great patten, perfect timing...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Same with me.
> I had to download and save the pattern first.
> Then I could view/read it.


Dumb, bumb here didn't know how to use those little symbols at the top of the page. Thank you for putting me on to these. I now have the pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> It may be part of my browser update.
> Won't let me "preview" the pattern before downloading. Just shows what other poster stated.
> But yet I can with other patterns.
> Might be something not compatible or allowed between my computer and theirs.
> ...


Glad you now have the pattern

and to see so many will enjoy this pattern. 
This is why I love posting link to patterns I think others will enjoy.

happy knitting


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Glad you now have the pattern
> 
> and to see so many will enjoy this pattern.
> This is why I love posting link to patterns I think others will enjoy.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very pretty, love the design and the color. Thank you


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Its beautiful.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous...thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

mombr4, You have a keen eye for beautiful things. Thanks, I downloaded it also.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

NCOB said:


> mombr4, You have a keen eye for beautiful things. Thanks, I downloaded it also.


Thank you,

I love to share links to patterns I come across.

Glad you were able to download the pattern.

Enjoy and happy knitting


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

That is sure a beautiful sweater.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mombr4, I LOVE it that you post a picture and this one is absolutely gorgeous. Gotta have it. If I live to be 200 I will never get them all done that I want! Thank you so much.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

This is gorgeous thanks everso for the link


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you very much for the pattern is on my todo list


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

This is beautiful. I love the color and the pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Agree, sweater and color are great


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link - beautiful sweater


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's beautiful, thanks for posting.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful lacy top, thanks so much!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

JeanneHolmes said:


> OMG it's beautiful - the sweater and the color.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SadieW34 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

